# treats and snacks



## gail1 (Jun 2, 2014)

its alison ms reply to a post of mine with her sweet potatoes crisps that started me wondering about snacks and treats. i just wondered what other people have as a treat/snack or have any recipes i could use i have to stop getting the munchies


----------



## Sally71 (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi Gail

My daughter eats peperami sticks or cheese if she fancies a snack.  They are both so low carb that we don't need to bother with insulin, so would be good for T2s as well.  Most veg are also very low carb so you could try something like carrot sticks.

Sorry I don't have any recipes, I'm rubbish at cooking!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 2, 2014)

Cheese for me  I used to have peanuts, but I started getting a recurring ulcer in my mouth. When I was ill over the New Year I didn't eat any peanuts and the ulcer disappeared so I haven't eaten any since (and it hasn't come back!). So now it's cheese for me! Probably not so great calorie-wise.


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 2, 2014)

Carrot sticks and Hummous is a favourite of mine, nicely low carb and quite filling. The SP crisps of course or, a handful of mixed nuts. I like cashews, walnuts and peanuts (unshelled).


----------



## KookyCat (Jun 2, 2014)

Tomato, mozzarella and olives is my favourite snack.  I use cherry toms because they're sweet, small cubes of buffalo mozzarella (it's a high fat cheese so I only use a bit) and then slice green olives to put in.  Also cheese oat biscuits are lovely and crunchy and lower carb.  The nairns sweet oat biscuits are a bit higher carb wise and have sugar in them but can be a satisfying nibble too.  Oh and celery sticks with cashew butter.  As you can probably tell I like a nibble


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 2, 2014)

Smoked Salmon no carbs no insulin


----------

